# Bling Your Swing - They are AWESOME!



## thecraw (May 30, 2013)

As I stated earlier today I would be posting a review, well here it is.

Bubba Pink is so yesterday - say hello to Craw White. 











I managed to chip the back of my driver which I found very off putting at address, even when I touched it up with a marker pen it just looked hideous. The Ping i20 driver being a matt black finish was never going to look right again so I toyed with the idea of putting one of those "skinz" over the head but I thought they looked really cheap and nasty and if you didn't do it properly it looked worse than the chip in the paint.

This is where Graham at Bling Your Swing came to the rescue. A couple of emails assured me that Graham and his crew knew what they were doing and my club head was going to be in safe hands. A new shaft purchase then convinced me that white was the way forward. White was the easy part. Graham then came back and confused me by offering matt or gloss, metallic gloss or metallic matt!!!! I took Graham's advice and settled on his recommendation of metallic gloss white finish. He didn't disappoint me or let me down.










It was then a case of removing the head from the shaft and I then posted it to Bling Your Swing in Gateshead. The crew at Bling Your Swing turned my club around in just over 7 days which I was delighted with meaning I get to christen her over the weekend at Machrihanish.

Today was the day that the club head arrived back and it didn't disappoint at all, in fact I'm delighted with it, the quality of workmanship and attention to detail phenomenal. I can't thank them enough or recommend them highly enough. If you have a club that needs a repair or has any sort of blemish then trust these guys to sort it for you. You'll get your old club back in brand new condition!

And the best thing. It only cost me Â£35 sheets including return delivery. 110% RECOMMENDED.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

Pretty good finish I have to say.

Right lads there the solution to the skidmarks on your woods, Bigslice this would sort the RBZ your trying to shift


----------



## virtuocity (May 30, 2013)

Jeez, I like that colour!!! Nice work.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 30, 2013)

Not normally a fan of white heads but have to say that looks very cool indeed


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Have just emailed them. Matt White with "Knob" in a beautiful "Olde English" type face would look wonderful.


----------



## One Planer (May 30, 2013)

That looks fantastic Crawford. I rally like that.

I too have dropped them an email asking if they can give me an "Anser" Mat finish to my 910 sticks.


----------



## Iaing (May 30, 2013)

Super duper!! :thup:

Try and not hit anything apart from the ball with it!


----------



## Farneyman (May 30, 2013)

Should work well for all the blind tee shots at The Dunes.


----------



## stevie_r (May 30, 2013)

That looks excellent, if I'd been asked to guess the price I would have stated more than that TBH.  Might have to get my fairway (with impressive new sky mark) done.


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Pretty good finish I have to say.

Right lads there the solution to the skidmarks on your woods, Bigslice this would sort the RBZ your trying to shift 

Click to expand...

I sold it very cheaply with a set of irons


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2013)

looks like a really good job, Â£35 return postage is a bargain. and a matching shaft aswell  cool. well have a wee nosy at it the moro


----------



## Fader (May 30, 2013)

I love it. Have emailed them about my driver and 3 wood.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2013)

Fader said:



			I love it. Have emailed them about my driver and 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

I got a reply to my email from Graham Smith at 8.20 last night, two hours after enquiring. Not an automated one either! How good is that???
Â£35.00 to paint mine matt white which includes return delivery. Cheap as chips and it will be going off for the "treatment" early next week.


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

Good review!

Could be the answer to the horrible grey hammerite finish on my X-Hot fairway.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 31, 2013)

I wanted to hate it, I wanted to question why you picked white but I cant, it looks good and it looks like a great job!


----------



## J5MBF (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder if they could re-finish a putter. My TM ghost putter is looking a little rough and I feel like changing because of this. Re-painting would certainly be a cheaper option as I love the putter.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 18, 2013)

No longer accepting new orders.  Read into that what you will.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 18, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			No longer accepting new orders.  Read into that what you will.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted, candy red amps to match the Motore shafts were getting close to an option


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 18, 2013)

Well hold the press- I got an auto email saying:

_Thank you for your enquiry. Due to unforeseen circumstances we are not currently taking orders from new enquiries. However, we do hope to be back up and running in the near future with a much improved service and will respond to your query at this time.

Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

Kind Regards

Bling Your Swing_

Then, someone has responded saying they will help me.  Confused.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd av thought any spray shop would do this for you.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 18, 2013)

I tried to get my putter done and the email enquiries were very very slow. Eventually got everything sorted and said I would send off when I was due to go on holiday (hence wouldn't need the putter), sent email (as that was only contact details they gave me) and after a week of waiting they still hadn't responded ... so I deleted everything related to them, no point in trying to give them business if they couldn't even bother with taking the order.


----------

